# Training to lose 3kg in a week!



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Next week i am training a friend who needs to lose 3 kg by friday next week. At the moment i am thinking of double sessions in the gym with a bin bag on a under t-shirt. I have no experience with this what so ever i have never even ran with a bag on before. What i was thinking of doing this:

60 minutes on treadmill

10-15 minutes on the bike and x trainer

Weights session

Sauna

One session at 0900 and same again at 1400. Does anybody have any suggestions? Is it possbile to lose 3kg in a week? Any help would be apprechated. It doesn't matter what state he is in on the friday because all he needs to do is get weighed by his doctor and that is it.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## rugbyrich (May 21, 2008)

the only weight you will be losing will be water, and its not great to shift that much h20 that quick. up to you and your mate though.

Prob best to pick one exercise per session and do it as you wouldnt benefit from the 10-15 mins bike / x trainer. Also, unless they are a regular runner they will be fooked from 1 hr running. Therefore might be best on a 2 session format to do x trainer AM, and bike PM, then you can put an hour or more in. Less impact also so better recovery.

I doubt you would loose half a stone though, although nothings impossible. Be focussed, and keep hydrated, and be careful.


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

3kg?? take some laxatives lol


----------



## itraininthedark (Oct 3, 2007)

seriously though yeh its possible, cardio cardio cardio, lower calories and carbs.. but 3kg is possible, depends on his body compesition as well.


----------



## Blofeld (May 25, 2008)

itraininthedark said:


> 3kg?? take some laxatives lol


Lol, that and pumping himup with helium.

Surely it's not a good idea to lose 3kg in a week?


----------



## Slamdog (Jun 11, 2007)

cut off his head... easy 3kg loss....


----------



## dudeson (May 8, 2007)

Of course it's possible, you just have to lose the water, lots of cardio, try and wear sweats or something insulating, and defo hit the sauna, a lot. I used to have to cut weight for wrestling, I would sometimes even have to walk around with a bottle and spit any extra moisture from my mouth to lose extra water.


----------



## leveret (Jun 13, 2007)

why does he need to loose it for the doctor?


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Thanks for the tips guy's splitting the sessions does seem a good idea morning run and afternoon bike etc thanks.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Liam said:


> why does he need to loose it for the doctor?


He needs to get within the BMI for the Army, he has passed all of the tests and as soon as he gets to his target weight he can get a start date for the phase 1 training.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

Ahhh the good old BMI for the army

I would expect to be able to lose 8kg in a week


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

dudeson said:


> Of course it's possible, you just have to lose the water, lots of cardio, try and wear sweats or something insulating, and defo hit the sauna, a lot. I used to have to cut weight for wrestling, I would sometimes even have to walk around with a bottle and spit any extra moisture from my mouth to lose extra water.


Whats best for sweat bags? I was thinking of a bin bag under a t-shirt.


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> Ahhh the good old BMI for the army
> 
> I would expect to be able to lose 8kg in a week


I lost a stone in a week (not sure what that is in kg) i know that i could do it if i had to its just getting him to do it.


----------



## Lost Soul (Apr 5, 2008)

no

just deplete

so carbs get dropped out

sodium is dropped out

water intake day before and morning of is lowered

food ingested is minimal


----------



## fozyspilgrims (Oct 22, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> no
> 
> just deplete
> 
> ...


Thanks.


----------



## dudeson (May 8, 2007)

Lost Soul said:


> no
> 
> just deplete
> 
> ...


 Exactly. And be careful with the bin bags, or sweat bags, especially if you go in the sauna, I know a friend who was over the weight limit for the Army but he passed his pt well above what was needed and he got in fine, if you lose to much energy cutting weight, your performance for your pt might suffer, so be cautious, you don't want to make the weight and then fail your pt test.


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

This happened a lot when I weighed in for a competition a few days before I weighed over so it was time to shift the weight.

I would be Judo training everyday so that would the same as 90 mins intense cardio

Am I would go for a run, with layers on or a bin bag.

After Lunch same as AM

Food - Cut out carbs, drink only water, half your portions of food. Would eat scrambled eggs a lot

The day before a weigh in, if tight would not only eat one meal.

On the weigh in day no breakfast, just sip water, go for a run if needbe, go to the toilet.

After weigh in straight to McD's followed by snickers


----------



## Spangle1187 (Jul 27, 2006)

dudeson said:


> Exactly. And be careful with the bin bags, or sweat bags, especially if you go in the sauna, I know a friend who was over the weight limit for the Army but he passed his pt well above what was needed and he got in fine, if you lose to much energy cutting weight, your performance for your pt might suffer, so be cautious, you don't want to make the weight and then fail your pt test.


You dont want to be weak


----------



## ghd314 (May 27, 2008)

How long has your mate known about the appointment with the doctor to check his BMI?

If he's known about it for a while and hasn't beothered to do anything about it until now I'd question his dedication. Is he just going to drop the weight for the doctor then put it all back on once in?


----------



## nowatchamacalit (Jun 12, 2008)

Didn't read whole thread so this might have been said before:

*Sauna.*


----------

